# Try a low carb snack (cake) for protein boost or bedtime



## famejt (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi, I'm new here and I have been trying to create low carb/ high pro foods for awhile and here is some recipes I have created, I use on cutting periods of my workout or low carb days..Might not be for everyone but worth a try it works for me.. LOL Take it easy on me first time posting and first ever recipe written out. I use this and it works for me, no idea the carb/pro/fat/calorie content. I know its low carb tho LOL and the good fat slow pro down making it ideal for my evening/bed snack. Cottage cheese and a shake sometimes bore me. Anyway..

Protein Cake -

Baking Paper/Hand Blender/ Bowl (5 inch deep - Circle/Square I use a circle one roughly 8 Inch across/5inch deep) / + Another bowl / cup.

8 Egg Whites

2TBS Flax Seed

2 Heaped Scoops Protein Powder (I use USN IGF1 Chocolate/Vanilla)

1/2Scoop Casein Protein

8 Halves Walnuts

Right because there is no flour to make these cakes here is the first thing you must do...

A - Main Bowl - Put baking paper in your bowl!

B - Crack all Eggs Seperate whites (8) Total into a medium size bowl not the main one with baking paper in.

C - Blend the egg whites with hand blender in bowl until they airate (this means until they are all white and fluffy, now they will work like flour and rise whilst cooking.)

D - Add to your main bowl. (See tip at bottom for alternate way)

E - Add 2 heaped scoops protein + Casein to glass/cup put in a little water and stir until nice and thick and no lumps.. add a little more water. Add to the main bowl..

F - Now slowly pour your egg whites into the main bowl folding the fluffy egg whites with a folk into the protein

G - Add 2 TBS Flax + Stir

H - Place in Oven for 25 Mins at 180

I - Pull out + all of the Hazelnuts (crunch them all up by hand) to the top of the cake it should be quite crispy looking) place back in oven at 250 for 10 mins.

Now these should be done.. stick a knife down the middle of the cake if any liquid comes back out just place back in oven at 100c for 10-15 mins

Once complete leave them stand for 15 mins... cut them into 2 or 4.. or just eat them straight away with a cup of herbal green tea.

Here is a little advanced tip.. instead of pouring all the fluffy egg white mix and protein mix into the bowl.. just put in half

Pour half protein mix into bowl

Pour half Egg white mix into bowl onto pro mix + stir

cook at 250 for 15 min until top crispy, push centre down so its flat..

then add 2 TBS flax onto the top with some protein mix, cook 250 until the top crisps again, then place egg mix onto the top and cook again til top goes crispy, then again add the remaining protein mix and hazel nuts and bake again until the whole this is complete.. now you have a layered version of the cake which I find tastes nicer.. you can add other things to layers like cinnamon etc

I Use these to eat any time after 2000hrs or before bed if im craving these are good to eat with the ingredient listed I normally cut the cake into 4 sometimes I eat 2 or even all of them if I feel greedy.


----------



## RICKYT (Aug 7, 2010)

whats casien protien? and can i get flaz seed from tesco?


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks for taking the time to write all that

i tried a low carb diet and lasted 3 weeks

no will power at all


----------



## famejt (Aug 31, 2010)

RICKYT said:


> whats casien protien? and can i get flaz seed from tesco?


casein is a slow release protein, feeds you for a longer perioid, reflex caesin I use. If you cant get your hands on that a good alternative is just add 100grams of cottage cheese low fat tesco, £1.46ish... and flax seed you can get it ground from morristons but if you have a blender and a old protein contrainer the best thing to do is buy a large bag from julian graves or holland and barret they do 500g bags... put them in your old protein container and blend the bastards up... they are much more effective ground due them being hard to break down in your gut.. so you get more nutrion from the grounded ones...

If you master that recipe it's an awesome protein cake and very simple to make I know its alot of text but if you try it - takes me about 30 mins to get the full cake prepared and cooked to my pref.


----------

